# Pro User Still Getting Ads Covering Screen



## RunAndGun (Oct 19, 2020)

Why did I pay for a “lifetime pro membership” with “no ads” and today there is an ad for some photography bundle covering 90% of the screen? And after it finally goes away, it re-appears when I scroll back up. No Ads means No Ads. Period. Not cool.


----------



## zim (Oct 19, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> Why did I pay for a “lifetime pro membership” with “no ads” and today there is an ad for some photography bundle covering 90% of the screen? And after it finally goes away, it re-appears when I scroll back up. No Ads means No Ads. Period. Not cool.


Has it happened since?
Maybe it was a publishing mistake and you were just unlucky to have found it before it was fixed?


----------



## Bdbtoys (Oct 19, 2020)

I believe that was considered news/rumors, not an ad. I haven't actually seen it as an "ad" yet (as it acts like other news items).

However, I did notice when checking (as I was in disbelief) there are a lot of 'sticky' news/rumors that are kind of cluttering things up a bit. For example at this moment (in another tab) I see the following (from top to bottom on page 1)...

4 news banners with 5DayDeal + PeakDesign + DJI Ronin + R1 Dev
1x 4-wide/2-high article? for the C90
---- at this point I also see the right hand sidebar, with everything that follows to the left of it) ----
2 news banners with the PeakDesign + 5DayDeal (same as above)
Peak Design article
APS-H article
DJI Ronin stock notice article
2 news banners with the PeakDesign + 5DayDeal (same as above)
Samyang 85mm article
C50 article
5DayDeal article
Quad Pixel article
APS-C article
RF 1.8 primes article
DJI Ronin article

The 2 extra sets of news banners appear to be unintentional IMO... but only Craig can say for sure.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2020)

I think that the pro membership covers the forum. Are you seeing that stuff on the forum or the home page?


----------



## Bdbtoys (Oct 20, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think that the pro membership covers the forum. Are you seeing that stuff on the forum or the home page?



I can say the pro covers all. The ads disappeared with the membership.

What I think the OP is talking about are the news banners that look like ads. What I described is main page w/o ads.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> I can say the pro covers all. The ads disappeared with the membership.
> 
> What I think the OP is talking about are the news banners that look like ads. What I described is main page w/o ads.


Yes. The huge Peak one photo on the front page puts all those banners to shame. It looks just like a huge ad and is distracting.


----------



## RunAndGun (Oct 20, 2020)

I think it may have been for some photo bundle(?). It appears to be gone now, but it literally covered almost the entire screen. It "popped up" and stayed for a bit, then disappeared, then if I scrolled back up, even just a little bit, it would reappear. 

There is a re-occurring one for Home Depot that pops up on AVS Forums that is beyond obnoxious, because it covers a large portion of the screen with no way to remove it or get around it, except for returning to the previous topic page. But this one put the Home Depot/AVS Forums pop-up to shame.

I understand running a forum takes money, like running anything else. But if the ads hinder the usefulness of the forums to the users and inhibit them from having a good experience, the users will be driven away. And no user traffic means no ad revenue. So a happy medium and realistic balance must be struck.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 20, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> I understand running a forum takes money, like running anything else. But if the ads hinder the usefulness of the forums to the users and inhibit them from having a good experience, the users will be driven away. And no user traffic means no ad revenue. So a happy medium and realistic balance must be struck.



The age old tension between wanting to be a little more "out there" with the advertising, to catch people's attention, and actually antagonizing them so they avoid your ads. Of course different peoples' line beyond which they get pissed off is in different places, so those for whom the line is crossed soonest suffer the most, because at that point it still pays the advertisers to be "too obnoxious" because they are pulling in more tolerant people.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 20, 2020)

Can people post screenshots? I ask because even before I paid the pro membership I never got ads (I mainly use an iPad). I wonder if this is because of a setting I have made unconsciously or is it an Apple thing or what. Seriously I haven’t ever seen ads and I don’t run an adblocker just a VPN.


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 20, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> I think it may have been for some photo bundle(?).


Could be this article and not an ad:








The 5DayDeal Photography Bundle 2020 has launched!


It's that time of the year again. The 5DayDeal Photography Bundle 2020 has launched. This is something I support every single year because I find a great deal



www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2020)

As already noted, they are not advertisements but large photos heading a news article. Its probably hard programmed into the page layout, there will be a large photo leading into each article.

All the photos are for the site articles but could be mistaken for ads.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2020)

When I logout, then I see the ads. B&H, Best Buy ...


----------



## RunAndGun (Oct 21, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> As already noted, they are not advertisements but large photos heading a news article. Its probably hard programmed into the page layout, there will be a large photo leading into each article.
> 
> All the photos are for the site articles but could be mistaken for ads.
> 
> ...



That was not what I saw. What I experienced was a super sized “pop-up” that covered the majority of the screen. it was over top of the page, not just a large photo for an article. And it was on my iPad.


----------

